# trouble with GTD



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have multiple lights that are out (not connected to each other) they are t5-2 bulbs they have a GTD that is supposed to be powering the ballast but I have no power coming out of the GTD I have power going into the GTD but none coming out the lights on either side of this light are working fine. let me go back and explain I have multiple fixtures that are all hooked together the power is 277volts there is no problem on either side of the light that is out meaning there is power coming out of the GTD to power the next light but the power wire to power the ballast on the light in question there is no power present everything is hooked up properly I have replaced the ballast multiple times per my bosses request if anyone has any information that can help will be greatly appreciated

Thank you 
Shaun


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ArmyDad2202 said:


> I have multiple lights that are out (not connected to each other)
> 
> they are t5-2 bulbs
> 
> ...


http://www.bodine.com/downloads/docs/GTD.FAQs.L0000047.pdf

This brand of GTD ?

"Any questions? 

Call 800-223-5728, 

e-mail [email protected] or visit 

www.philips.com/bodine


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I have to ask...

Was the generator fired up and running ? :whistling2:


----------



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

to make it easier to understand what I am working with 

Hot Wires 
Brown-power out of GTD to ballast (No Power)
Red-from/to emergency circuit breaker panel (has power)
Blue-from wall switch to GTD (has power)
Black- main power from normal circuit breaker panel (has power)

Negative Wires are
White- from normal circuit breaker panel
White/Red-from/to GTD
White/Black-from GTD to ballast


----------



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

no it wasn't, the light has been out for over a year the light is in the main lobby of the Ohio school for the deaf


----------



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

it is that GTD Everything I am finding is saying that there shouldn't be any problems with the GTD I have been checking and testing everything and my boss is on my but to find proof that it is the GTD that is bad and I have proved to him that there is no power coming out of it he is wanting to know why I guess that's why I am asking for help to figure out why it is not working my suspicion is the sensing circuit in side the GTD is malfunction not working properly


----------



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

telsa said:


> I have to ask...
> 
> Was the generator fired up and running ? :whistling2:


:no: no how ever I understand why you would ask there are a lot of morons out there :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you read the Bodine literature at the link, this device is a glorified switch -- a smart switch.

It depends on receiving generator (back up) power.

It does NOT have the 'gen-set turn on logic' built into it. 

For all the world it would appear that the GTD is locked into expecting generator supplied power -- whereas it ought to be passing normal utility power -- pure and simple.

I'd click the link, and double check the GTD make-up...

Nothing stops it from being a factory defective.

You have bump tested the fixture with temp power -- so you know for sure it's squared away. ... ?

This is the only GTD that's acting weird ... isn't it ?

In which case, check out the others -- and compare.


----------



## ArmyDad2202 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have two separate lights that are acting like this they are in two completely different rooms they did a gen test and maintenance where they had it running for over an hour and the two lights in question still did not work the one that is out in the library has two GTDs hooked up to the one ballast to power two bulbs I will go thru the texts on that web link and let you know if I find anything different thanks again


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*The GTD* 

The GTD operates as a transfer device and functions by transferring both the hot and the neutral. It is designed for areas in which only one fixture may be needed for egress lighting, such as a stairwell or classroom, or in areas where multiple switches are in use. The GTD supports a lighting load up to 3A. 
*BLCD-20B * 



The BLCD-20B operates as a control or bypass device. The small (1.7” x 2.97” x 1.64”), easy-to-install unit mounts directly onto a junction box and supports a lighting load up to 20A. The BLCD-20B features auto-select to automatically select the correct voltage (120/277V) and offers a remote testing capability that permits it to interface with fire alarms and security panels.

*The GTD20A * 



The GTD20A Relay Control Device, like the GTD and BLCD-20B, works with a generator or central inverter system to supply power to designated loads. It functions as a transfer or bypass device and may be installed in areas where a number of fixtures are used and are controlled with a single switch. The device senses the loss of normal power service to the fixtures and immediately switches the load to designated alternate circuit. The GTD20A allows multiple application and wiring options, including wiring schemes for both line and low voltage dimming. It features universal input and supports a maximum lighting load of 20A.



The GTD20A is classified under Optional Standby Systems (NEC Article 702)


http://www.bodine.com/products/generator.html


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Look out for fouled up neutral connections.


----------

